# iTunes - Dateien mit Cover exportieren



## ATP (24. Mai 2010)

Hi,
ich verwalte meine Musik, Hörspiele usw. nicht mit einen Programm sondern habe alles in Ordnern strukturiert. Jetzt möchte ich gerne die Dateien um Cover vervollständigen, wobei das Cover direkt in die MP3 geschrieben werden soll.
Problem: Wenn ich alle Cover von Hand aus dem Internet lade und in die Dateien einbinde kann das ganz schön lange dauern.
Deshalb möchte ich die Cover per iTunes automatisch suchen lassen. Das klappt soweit auch ganz gut, iTunes findet viele Cover die z.B. der WMP nicht gefunden hat. Jetzt wollte ich die Dateien wieder aus iTunes exportieren und habe festgestellt das die Cover bei iTunes nicht direkt in die MP3 geschrieben werden, und somit auch nicht mitexportiert werden.
Weiss Jemand ob man bei iTunes irgendwo einstellen kann das die Cover direkt in die Datei geschrieben werden?


----------



## midnight (24. Mai 2010)

iTunes bietet eine Funktion, mit der alle Informationen von der Datenbank in die MP3s geschrieben werden, die sollte dir helfen. Aber wenn du doch schon alles in iTunes drin hast, warum nutzt du es nicht einfach? 

so far


----------



## ATP (24. Mai 2010)

Und wo finde ich diese Funktion? 
Warum ich iTunes nicht nutze? Hmm ich hab mich halt schon an die Sache mit den Ordnern gewöhnt, gefällt mir so ganz gut...

Edit: Ich habe mittlerweile dieses Tool gefunden, mit dem lässt sich das und einiges Anderes machen.


----------

